# November 1981 Mongoose



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 30, 2018)

I picked up an '81 Mongoose from a customer that was through with it. Mostly original except for wheels, grips, pedals, seat, etc. 






I had a set of April '83 Z rims with polished Suzue sealed bearing hubs laying around that I got with an 87 Mongoose Decade Pro in pink & chrome. Rebuilt, detailed and sold the Decade.





I wasn't allowed to ride or race BMX but my best friends were all into it. Decided to build this to resemble a bike I would have had after a couple years racing. Tried to use period parts within 2 years if 1981. Used what I could find locally but some parts are newer. Like the Vans tires and grips. Pedals are newer DK but I like the way they match the rims.

Came up with this. Smooth as women's underwear!





























Let me know what you think!


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice!
Always loved / wanted the Z rims back in the day, myself.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice bike!! I still have my 82 goose that my parents got me in 88. They are great looking fun to ride bikes.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 31, 2018)

Build is way off for an 81. If you like it - that is all that matters. If info needed ask.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> Nice!
> Always loved / wanted the Z rims back in the day, myself.




Thanks! The wheels do have a ride quality that I like and roll forever. This thing rips!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> Nice bike!! I still have my 82 goose that my parents got me in 88. They are great looking fun to ride bikes.




Thank you! They are fun to ride and look good. Hard to go wrong with an old Mongoose.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Build is way off for an 81. If you like it - that is all that matters. If info needed ask.




Thank you for the feedback! I agree. Some parts are way too new.(pedals, bars, grips, tires, pedals) Wanted a colorway to pay tribute to the colors of the old Redline and Mongoose teams that wore predominantly white. These were the parts I was able to get my hands in locally. Wanted chrome period correct bars but haven't found any yet. The bend on these bars is nice. May replace parts more to the time period between as I find them. Wanted an MX1000 brake in red. The comp tires in white that are easy to find remind me of a Walmart girls bike so not an option. Will dial in the parts as I am able. But the tires and grips are super sticky and will probably stay. Thanks again!!


----------

